# Two different unbounds, won't run as service.



## HiddenWolf (Jan 29, 2017)

I have an (iocage) jail set up which runs unbound from ports.
The host is FreeBSD 10.3

I have unbound configured, and when I run it manually using `unbound` it works like a charm, using the package "unbound", version 1.6.0. 
It reads /var/unbound.conf, and I can see it working from the logs.

When I try to run it as `service unbound start`, I get version 1.5.7, and while the daemon starts without any errors and opens up port 53, it doesn't resolve anything, and nothing shows up in the logs.

I've tried running local_unbound instead, but that appears to be yet something else, which is not configured and won't run.

Can anyone help me figure out what is wrong and how to get out of this situation?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2017)

HiddenWolf said:


> It reads /var/unbound.conf,


This is not a typical place for configuration files, I very much doubt this is correct.

And unless you require some specific feature use the local_unbound, not the port/package.


----------

